# what species?



## Rollerzonly59 (Aug 23, 2004)

View attachment 53708
help me figure what i have


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Try taking a pic without the flash its a little easier to distinguish colors of the fish that way.

Well you definately has a serra species. But other then that its hard to tell. If i HAD to guess i would say sanchezi, i dunno though.z


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

ru keeping 2 in one tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Based on their quite promonent belly scutes, I'd say S. sanchezi.
But a better picture, without flash and with a bit more detail would be helpful.


----------



## Rollerzonly59 (Aug 23, 2004)

heres a few pics taken today... with flash and without flash. hopefully theyre clear enough to tell what the hell it is i have in my tank lol.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a S. sanchezi.


----------



## Rollerzonly59 (Aug 23, 2004)

lets try this again... having problems posting pics but here it goes


----------



## Rollerzonly59 (Aug 23, 2004)

lets try this again... having problems posting pics but here it goes


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

what ever it is (sanchezi or rhom) i would seperate them, they definately arent pygo's and you might end up with one dead one and one chewed up one to ID.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi, based on the first photo.


----------

